# Teleworking (working from home) in Gran Canaria



## Adlam (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm a long time reader but first time poster here on the forums!

I have had a good search on this but couldn't find too much information (unless I am just not searching the right keywords)!

So basically I'm 26 and currently living in Wales, UK and work as a programmer for a global company. Soon I will have the opportunity to work from home or in an office anywhere within the EU. This got me thinking and I was wondering if some of you would be so kind to share your thoughts on the possibility of success of living in Spain if I were to have a job lined up (my current job) but all I would need was a half decent internet connection. The pay is pretty good but I'm not sure if i should share my pay on this forum. 

I have a love for Las Palmas de Gran Canaria and it would certainly be my first choice.

From what I've read over the last few months some of you will have no problem giving it to me straight (in a good way) as I'd rather hear the truth about Spain right now. For example, from what i have gathered from you all Spain is a renters market right now!

I know for a fact there is very little work out in Spain and that is why I would *never* consider the move there without work from this UK based company. Even if in the very rare event of this company going under, there is a shortage of people in my line of work and people like myself are always being head-hunted via Linkdin (I don't mean that in a bragging way but just to point out that it wouldn't rely on the one company). 

Anyway, before I start to ramble on I will cut it off here and see what you guys have to say!

Alternatively if this has been answered before then please do point me in the right direction as I would hate to waste everyone's time!

Thanks and keep it up with the entertaining forum threads!
Certainly made this guy smile on a number of occasions! :heh:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Adlam said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a long time reader but first time poster here on the forums!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan so why not ?
Just make sure that the place you rent has a good internet connection (wired one) and check it out before you rent.
Good luck.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Go for it!!

You will need private health insurance, cheaper to do when you get here, once you become habitually resident, within 90 days you will have to apply for residencia, then once a year make a tax declaration. However don't worry too much pay an accountant to do this for you.

Good luck with your move, Las Palmas is one of my favorite places.


----------



## Adlam (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you both for the great replies!!




Hepa said:


> Go for it!!
> 
> You will need private health insurance, cheaper to do when you get here, once you become habitually resident, within 90 days you will have to apply for residencia, then once a year make a tax declaration. However don't worry too much pay an accountant to do this for you.
> 
> Good luck with your move, Las Palmas is one of my favorite places.


The company that I work for actually provide Private Healthcare so I have that set up through them!

It is really helpful to see what I need to do in blank and white like this. 

I'm glad to hear it is one of your favourite places - the carnival there really is something!

Thanks again to both!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Adlam said:


> Thank you both for the great replies!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you won't need private healthcare at all

you'll need to register as _autónomo _(self-employed) & then by paying your income tax & SS (NI) here, youu'll have full access to the Spanish healthcare system


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Check that your companies private health care treatment has overseas cover, ours didn't, if we had continued, we would have had to return to the U.K. for any consultations or treatments.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Check that your companies private health care treatment has overseas cover, ours didn't, if we had continued, we would have had to return to the U.K. for any consultations or treatments.


but he won't need private healthcover 



xabiachica said:


> you won't need private healthcare at all
> 
> you'll need to register as _autónomo _(self-employed) & then by paying your income tax & SS (NI) here, you'll have full access to the Spanish healthcare system


----------



## Adlam (Jun 5, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> but he won't need private healthcover


Hi Xabiachica,

So the company I work for now have a Spanish based office and I believe that my contract would just transfer to that of a Spanish worker. Would the same rules apply then?

Do you happen to know of any useful websites/FAQs that would give me some information about this? 



Hepa said:


> Check that your companies private health care treatment has overseas cover, ours didn't, if we had continued, we would have had to return to the U.K. for any consultations or treatments.


Whether I do/do not need private, I know that I would still be offered it here in Spain due to the above reason that I just mentioned infact the Spanish version of the companies healthcare also includes dental! Something not included in the UK.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

With your company just transferring you to their Spanish office, let them sort out the social security payments and the tax deductions, if they will, life for you is easier, all you then need is residencia, but that is no big deal. Keep the private insurance going if you can, until I moved here, I went private many times, it was so practical.

Carnaval is here tonight on this small island, and then comes the Ruta de Tapas, all good fun!


----------



## Adlam (Jun 5, 2014)

Hepa said:


> With your company just transferring you to their Spanish office, let them sort out the social security payments and the tax deductions, if they will, life for you is easier, all you then need is residencia, but that is no big deal. Keep the private insurance going if you can, until I moved here, I went private many times, it was so practical.
> 
> Carnaval is here tonight on this small island, and then comes the Ruta de Tapas, all good fun!


I think I will let them do as much work as I possibly can!

Have a great time with the celebrations tonight on your island Hepa!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Adlam said:


> Hi Xabiachica,
> 
> So the company I work for now have a Spanish based office and I believe that my contract would just transfer to that of a Spanish worker. Would the same rules apply then?
> 
> ...


well in that case you wouldn't need to be self-employed - but you'd have a contract of employment in Spain

so again, you'd be fully covered for state healthcare


----------

